# Need working OOTB DB wifi n card



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

i just built an XBMbuntu box using the AMD A4-5300 APU and need a good Wireless N PCIe card (pref) that is preferably Dual Band. It should be reliable and work out of the box with ubuntu 12.10. I have been wrestling with the Dlink DWA-125 usb Rev:A2 adapter and have gone so far as to custom roll the drivers from RALink as well as custom roll the install of XBMC on top of ubuntu 12.10 x64 minimal. I always run into issues so, I need to get a hold of a good adapter card that works out of the box so I can go back to the XBMCbuntu installs. I don't want to spend a lot of money on the adapter card. 'cause after that i need to find a good controller for the system.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 21, 2013)

Most Atheros based wi-fi adapters will be supported in Ubuntu out of the box. That would be a good place to start. Once you find an adapter just Google it to see if it is supported. Intel wi-fi adapters tend to be supported as well. Just find something that looks good and check to see if it's supported. It's a hit or miss but you shouldn't have to go through too many before you find one that is supported.

Also keep in mind that a lot of broadcom based adapters require proprietary drivers to get running and may not work out of the box.

Do you have room for a PCI-E 1x card or does it have to be mini pci-e?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 21, 2013)

It is an micro tax board on fm2 socket. No minipcie


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 21, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> It is an micro tax board on fm2 socket. No minipcie



There was a TPLink card for 30 or 40 dollars on Newegg the other day where most Ubuntu users said it worked out of the box.

Here it is: TP-LINK TL-WDN4800 Wireless N Dual Band Adapter IE...
Supports 450Mbit both bands and it's currently 45 USD.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 21, 2013)

The TP Link one Aquinus referenced is a Atheros AR9380 based adapter/ Source: 1


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 22, 2013)

I just ordered an Intel 2200BNHMWDTX1 PCI Express x1 Centrino Advanced-N 2200 card off newegg for 25USD. Intel support so hopefully it will work right now. I just hope I don't run into more problems getting wifi to work. Worst case scenario, I return the card and pick up an Wireless access point and hook it up that way.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 22, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I just ordered an Intel 2200BNHMWDTX1 PCI Express x1 Centrino Advanced-N 2200 card off newegg for 25USD. Intel support so hopefully it will work right now. I just hope I don't run into more problems getting wifi to work. Worst case scenario, I return the card and pick up an Wireless access point and hook it up that way.



Best of luck but I was being very serious when I said Atheros chipsets are the best for Ubuntu.

Let us know how it goes, but if I were you and it doesn't work, return it and get the TP-Link card. You know it's going to work in your use case, so there is no worrying about it. Heck, I almost even want to get it now to replace my AE2500. You're going to be hard pressed to find a 3x3 MIMO adapter for both 2.4Ghz and 5Ghz on a cheap access point so I wouldn't recommend it unless you need a wireless network bridge for other devices.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 22, 2013)

Well, I went with the Intel since they have a universal driver for Linux and my old Linux laptop running Ubuntu had an Intel 2200 centrino BG card in it that worked ootb. Plus the router my folks have is kinda crappy belkin that can barely handle the streaming load. I almost sprung for the TP but I'm short on cash so I went inexpensive first.
L


----------



## fisheater (Apr 25, 2013)

*. . . and the router . . .*

Before buying a router, look *this one* over


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 26, 2013)

It works like a chart ootb


----------

